# Gotta Love 'Big Lots' !



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

some good finds, and at this time of year. we lost our big lots, used to love to go there. i went in after easter and found some cool easter baskets at 75 % off at target and kmart. some pirate ones, some snake ones, and some spy ones. i think they will make good trick or treat containers. can also use them for prizes at halloween parties


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Sadly we don't have a Big Lot's store in town. I think the closest one is about 50 miles away. Doe you think it is worth the drive?


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Not until Halloween gets closer. That's when all the kewl stuff comes in. Just keep an eye out. Someone is bound to post pics of the goodies that are on display. Usually starts around end of July.


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

We have a Big Lots, but they're so poorly organized. Last year, it took them a while to get all the Halloween stuff up, they left a lot of the merchandise still in boxes, and a week before Halloween they started clearing out the merchandise and already had Christmas stuff ready to stock on the shelves!


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

How is this a bad thing???? You get all the goodies for next Halloween on clearance. Think ahead man!


----------



## thedeadshallrule (Apr 2, 2008)

wow that's great. I have the Mannheim Steamroller Halloween cd...its nice


----------

